# What are you guys using for light controllers?



## sreynolds (Aug 3, 2015)

What is everyone using for light controllers? I want controller that I can make lights flicker etc...:voorhees:


----------



## 69-cat (Jan 18, 2014)

LED or incandescent? I have been using a Picaxe code that I came up with the flicker the LED strings. With some tweaking on the code, it can be made random pattern. 
Dave


----------



## sreynolds (Aug 3, 2015)

69-cat said:


> led or incandescent? I have been using a picaxe code that i came up with the flicker the led strings. With some tweaking on the code, it can be made random pattern.
> Dave


led


----------



## 69-cat (Jan 18, 2014)

OK, are they A/C strings of light or LEDs powered by a battery? Sorry should have asked that in my first reply? The codes are the same but if you are using 120vac, there will be a triac between the PIcaxe micro chip and the output for the light. Both circuits and/or codes will work LED and incandescent. 
Dave


----------



## sreynolds (Aug 3, 2015)

69-cat said:


> ok, are they a/c strings of light or leds powered by a battery? Sorry should have asked that in my first reply? The codes are the same but if you are using 120vac, there will be a triac between the picaxe micro chip and the output for the light. Both circuits and/or codes will work led and incandescent.
> Dave


a/c

Dave where did you purchase the controller?


----------



## 69-cat (Jan 18, 2014)

I made them. How many are you looking for?
Dave


----------



## sreynolds (Aug 3, 2015)

how many lights can you put on one controller?? cost is a factor in this


----------



## 69-cat (Jan 18, 2014)

The Triac device that I use can handle 6 amps which is equal to qty 12 60 watt light bulbs. If there is a tag on the light(s) it show indicate how many watts the light rated. To figure out how many lights you can use on a 6 amp device, take the watts that the light draw and divide that by voltage 120. 60 watt bulb pulls 0.5 amps. I have used 6 strings of 100 on 1 output with no problem
Dave


----------



## sreynolds (Aug 3, 2015)

Did you have a pic of the controller and what's the cost?


----------



## sreynolds (Aug 3, 2015)

anyone else got any ideas on controllers??


----------



## 69-cat (Jan 18, 2014)

Cost would be around $10 and they are housed in a project box about the size of a credit card 1 in thick. I dont have any pictures because all of my stuff is packed away.
Dave


----------



## sreynolds (Aug 3, 2015)

have you ever sold to someone on this forum? can you use the controller for other things ?


----------



## Zoolando (Feb 25, 2016)

Lightorama is the cats meow. Ive been a dj for 12 some years and in the beginning a simple midi was good enough, but for big stage shows, xmas lights, and halloween, the lightorama is hard to beat. Its very time consuming at first introduction, but with some practice its no problem. (Halloween is easy because most of the time you're playing sound effect with only some music, and its really more just an issue of cycling all your lights and props). Sound to light programming is much more complex. Also motion sensors are far superior for most props.


----------



## 69-cat (Jan 18, 2014)

The Picaxe controllers are very cheap so I have about 30 prop boxes but each one can be reprogrammed to control any PIR, props, lighting, strobes, sound, fog or a combo of all of them. I used to use a PLC and run wires all over the place but with the stand alone micro chip Picaxe, all you need is power and you can pickup a prop and place it where you want it without changing the whole program like I had to do with the PLC. 
Dave


----------



## sreynolds (Aug 3, 2015)

Sounds pretty cool..what do u use to power it?


----------



## 69-cat (Jan 18, 2014)

If it is remote location, I use a 12 vdc 7 amp gelcell. If it is close to an outlet, just a 12vdc 2 amp wall pack.
Dave



sreynolds said:


> Sounds pretty cool..what do u use to power it?


----------



## sreynolds (Aug 3, 2015)

have built this controller for anyone else on this forum?


----------



## 69-cat (Jan 18, 2014)

I have not built the controller for others. Did you want me to send you one that you can try out?
Dave


----------



## sreynolds (Aug 3, 2015)

I sent you pm


----------

